# Wer kennt Hornhechtrezepte?



## siegerlaender (10. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!#h
Demnächst gehts wieder los mit den Hornhechten. :z 
Wer kennt gute Rezepte? War bis jetzt immer ein wenig unsicher was ich damit machen soll.


----------



## Rotauge (10. März 2002)

Hallo Siegerländer,

also ein richtiges Rezept hab ich nicht, braucht man auch nicht unbedingt.

Im Urlaub hatten wir auch Hornhecht, den hab ich in Stücke geschnitten, in Mehl gewälzt, das Übliche an Pfeffer und Salz, und wenn du Lust hast noch ein paar Kräuter getrocknet oder am besten frisch.

Dazu einen leckeren Salat und ein Flens.


----------



## Gator01 (10. März 2002)

*Hornis*

Na da bin ich ja auch mal neugierig ,mit den Dingern weiß ich auch nicht só recht was geht.Ich weiß nur daß sie beim räuchern ziemlich trocken werden. #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. März 2002)

Am besten einlegen wie Aal in Gelee !!
Mit Lorbeerblatt und Pfefferkorn. So in 10cm lange Stücken.
Lecker, die Gräten sind dann ganz weich und man kann die Hornies richtig gut verspeisen!


----------



## Platti (10. März 2002)

Hi Siegerlaender,

wir machen´s genauso wie Rotauge. Drei S, in Mehl wälzen, in der Pfanne oder auf´m Grill schön knusprig braten, dazu grüner Salat, Weißbrot oder Salzkartöffelchen, 1 + X Flens, köööstlich!!

Platti


----------



## chippog (17. März 2002)

nochn tip zum räuchern. im frühjahr werden die trocken, da mager. die die ihr (falls ihr sie) im spätsommer/frühherbst erbeutet, die sollt ihr räuchern, die haben nämlich ordentlich fett. und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, werden die hier in schweden ehr als köder als in der küche benutzt. frisch braten ist natürlich nie verkehrt.


----------



## leierfisch (30. März 2002)

Moin Moin!Wie lenga schon sagt geräuchert sind die jungs ein renner.Gruß vom Pennfreak leierfisch#g


----------



## Trollvater (1. April 2002)

*Information für Angeltour Bolmensee*



> _Original von chippog _
> nochn tip zum räuchern. im frühjahr werden die trocken, da mager. die die ihr (falls ihr sie) im spätsommer/frühherbst erbeutet, die sollt ihr räuchern, die haben nämlich ordentlich fett. und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, werden die hier in schweden ehr als köder als in der küche benutzt. frisch braten ist natürlich nie verkehrt.



Hallo Chippog!    :z  :z  :z  

Aus Deinem Schreiben geht hervor das Du Dich in Schweden
gut auskennst.Kanst Du mir Hilfestellug geben?? Ich suche 
Informationen zum Fischen im Bolmensee. Ich möchte mal Zander Fischen und ich habe gehört das es am Bolmensee besonders gut gehen soll ,oder gibt es in Südschweden einen noch besser geeigneten See um Kamerad Zander nachzustellen?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
                          :a Trollvater :s


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. April 2002)

Paar Rezeptlinks zum Hornhecht!!!

http://www.antwortfrage.de/herbra/Rezepte/Hornhecht.html 

http://www.alkshop.de/Rezepte/Frankreich_Ku/FRANKREICH_Bordelais__K_che/hauptteil_frankreich_bordelais__k_che.htm 

http://www.masuchweb.purespace.de/hornhecht1.htm


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2002)

Mehliert und in Butter gebraten (lecker !),
dazu ein kühles blondes.
Ich hebe die Schwanzstücke auf und räucher nur die.
Haben hinten halt nicht so viele Gräten, darum kann man sie ganz locker "weglutschen".
Die gebratenen Stücke kann man auch sauer einlegen (Wie Brathering), dann stören die Gräten auch nicht mehr weil sie durch die Säure ganz weich werden.

Bon Appetit !

:v


----------



## chippog (2. April 2002)

@ marioschreiber: nicht schlecht der tip mit dem räucherschwanz. auch mit der eingelegten bratheringvariante werde ich mal testen.

@ trollvater und alle anderen
seid doch so liebe, nicht zum entsprechenden thema passende fragen in einen neuen beitrag zu bringen, oder wenn es wie hier um eine frage an eine person geht, schreibt diese person doch einfach per email an, damit nicht plötzlich mehrere antworten nichts mit dem thema zu tun haben. das erleichtert für alle beteiligten das suchen, lesen und kommentieren der themen ungemein. klar, mal ist ja nicht so tragisch, aber vorsicht, wenn es ausartet. diesen kommentar habe ich auch als neues thema gestartet, wo ihr auch gerne kommentare und weiters diesbezüglich loswerden könnt. hier geht es schliesslich um hornhechtzubereitung.

euer chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Pottwal (25. April 2002)

Hornhecht ist echt lecker, auch wenn er grüne Gräten hat.

Am Liebsten mag ich folgendes Rezept:

Die Hornhechte ausnehmen putzen und in Ca .20 Cm Stücken zerschneiden, Dann mit Zitronenscheiben und HP-Souse
( Woycester-Souce geht auch ) betreufel, mit Folie überdeckt
eine Nacht im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.

Dann 2 Bund Suppengrün, Nach Bedarf geschälte Kartoffelscheiben und eine große Zwiebel blanchieren
und dann auf ein Kuchenblech anschließend verteilt ausbreiten. Dann 2 Orangen in Scheiben schneiden und zusammen mit den marinierten Zitronenscheiben ebenfalls über dem Gemüse verteilen.

Darauf dann die Fischstücke legen, salzen und je mit einer Scheibe Schwarzwälder Schinken belegen und mit grob geschrotetem Pfeffer bestreuen.

Anschließend das komplette Kuchenblech in die auf 200°
vorgeheizte Backröhre und dort ca. 30 min backen lassen.

Nach dem nun ales gar ist den Inhalt des Kuchenbleches
mit Dill und Schnittlauch bestreuen.

Lecker,lecker,lecker....


----------



## chippog (30. April 2002)

das ist ja die reinste geschmacksexplosion. viel vom hornhecht schmeckt da nicht mehr durch. aber lecker klingt es! (vielleicht auch gerade deswegen...) chippog


----------



## nikmark (2. Mai 2003)

Die Verrückten scheinen ja doch zu schmecken

#g #g #g


----------



## PASA (2. Mai 2003)

@ pottwal

das Rezept ist bestimmt auch lecker ohne Hornhecht!


----------



## UlliT1964 (3. Mai 2003)

Das allerbeste Hornhechtrezept:

Zutaten:
1 Tasse Wasser
1 Tasse weißen Zucker
1 Tasse braunen Zucker
4 große Eier
1 Pfund Butter
1 TL Salz
1 Handvoll Nüsse
1 Zitrone
2 kleine Liter Whisky
Hornhechte

Zubereitung:
Koste zunächst den Whisky und überprüfe so seine Qualität.
Nimm dann eine große Rührschüssel.
Probiere nochmals vom Whisky und überzeuge Dich davon, ob er wirklich von bester Qualität ist. Gieße dazu eine Tasse randvoll und trinke diese aus.
Wiederhole den Vorgang mehrmals.

Schalte den Mixer an und schlage in der Rührschüssel die Butter flaumig weich.
Füge einen Löffel Zucker hinzu.

Überprüfe, ob der Whisky noch in Ordnung ist. Probiere dazu nochmals eine Tasse voll.

Mixe den Schalter aus.

Breche zwei Eier aus, und zwar in die Schüssel. Hau die Hornhechte mit rein.

Malte den Schixer an. Wenn die blöden Fische im Trixer stecken bleibten löse das mit Traubenschier.

Überprüfe den Whisky auf seine Konsistenzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

Jetzt schmeiß die Zitrone in den Hixer und drücke Deine Nüsse aus. Füge eine Tasse dazu. Zucker, alles, was auch immer.

Fette den Ofen ein, drehe ihn um 360 Grad.

Schlag den Mixer, bis er ausgeht. Wirf die Rührschüssel aus dem Fenster.

Überprüfe den Geschmack des restlichen Whiskys. Geh ins Bett und pfeif auf den Kuchen. Die Schuhe kannst Du anlassen.

Mahlzeit :q


----------



## chippog (3. Mai 2003)

die beiden kleinen liter wiskey werde ich mangels besitz mit mehreren grosszügigen fläschchen wein ersetzen... nur dass mit den schuhen lass ich, bin leider gestern mal wieder in die hundek... mahlzeit! chippog am herd und gerade jetzt am schlixerhixer


----------



## Hummer (31. Mai 2003)

Dieses Rezept habe ich schon in der Rubrik "Was beißt wo" gepostet. Da dort aber keiner danach suchen wird, erlaube ich mir erstmalig ein crossposting, da es wirklich lecker ist:

Hornhecht in 15 cm lange Stücke zerlegen, ordentlich salzen, pfeffern und mehlieren und in reichlich Öl ausbraten. Zum Schluß noch einen Stich Butter hinzufügen.

Gold-braun und knusprig sollte das Ergebnis sein. Also nicht zu vorsichtig mit der Hitze sein.

Dazu paßt eine griechische Knoblauchsoße/paste "Skorthalia":

2 Scheiben Weißbrot
125 ml Rotweinessig
6 Knoblauchzehen (geschält) - zur Zeit gibt es (zumindest im Bioladen um die Ecke) frischen Knoblauch, der im Gegensatz zum ganzjährig erhältlichen getrockneten, eine weiche Haut und ein wunderbares Aroma hat.
30 gr Mandelblättchen
250 ml Olivenöl
Salz
Pfeffer

Rinde ab und das Weißbrot 10 Minuten im Essig einweichen. Das Brot ausdrücken und im Mixer mit Knoblauch und Mandeln durchdrehen. Nach und nach das Öl beigeben bis es eine glatte Sauce/Paste ergibt. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.

Als Getränk ein Pils oder, warum nicht, ein kräftiger Rotwein. 
Beilage: frisches Baguette

Uns hat´s vorgestern sehr gut geschmeckt!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Brummel (1. Juni 2003)

@Ulli,

:m   das Rezept werd ich mal ausprobieren wenn ich 2 Wochen Urlaub hab! #2 
Falls ich meinen Schixer wiederfinde.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Juni 2003)

....man nehme den frischgefangenen Hornhecht, löse ihn waidgerecht vom Haken .....und schmeiße ihn schnell über Bord.
So schmeckt er mir einfach am besten! :m


----------



## chippog (22. Juni 2003)

geht mir eigentlich auch so, im herbst vielleicht noch geräuchert. lässt sich an sonsten auch als fischfetzenköder verwerten, zumal er auch gut am haken sitz. chippog


----------



## Neckarangler (8. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von UlliT1964 _
> *Das allerbeste Hornhechtrezept:
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit :q *




danke man, ich hab ewig nicht mehr so gelacht


----------

